# rusty hardware, fix or replace



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Having bowhunted in the rainy days last fall, some nust and bolts on my bow are showing rusty discoloration. I was thinking about replacing them, but am considering cleaning them instead.

What works for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Henrik for President said:


> Having bowhunted in the rainy days last fall, some nust and bolts on my bow are showing rusty discoloration. I was thinking about replacing them, but am considering cleaning them instead.
> 
> What works for you?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it's just surface I clean. If it looks pitted I replace.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

can do either. Ive replaced and since its just a few screws Ive gone to stainless steel not to mess with.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll probably scrub them up and see how they look. Maybe I'll change them in a month or so.

Will changing my hardware have an influence on accuracy? Or can I switch them out and expect my setup to be the same?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Henrik for President said:


> I'll probably scrub them up and see how they look. Maybe I'll change them in a month or so.
> 
> Will changing my hardware have an influence on accuracy? Or can I switch them out and expect my setup to be the same?


Depends on what you're removing and how.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Emailed Bear Archery and sent some pics. They responded about getting an order for new hardware. We'll see what they charge me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Bear Archery is sending me a new set of hardware. They said to use a coat of flat black paint to prevent future rusting. 

Cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

New hardware arrived saturday! Free of charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

